# Goin' Greek



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, so i'm rushing Theta Phi Alpha, a national Sorority. 2 weeks til bids, I can't wait!

Anyone else here part of the greek system?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude they have that gay sorority at my school to...hot girls but damn...no play for me


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude they have that gay sorority at my school to...hot girls but damn...no play for me
> [snapback]1191057[/snapback]​


gay sorority? no honey my chapter doesn't have any lesbians that i know of...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gay meaning...retarded

u silly goose


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> gay meaning...retarded
> 
> u silly goose
> [snapback]1191075[/snapback]​


retarded? cuz they won't date you? AHAHAHAHAHAHHA where's gordeez when i need him....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea they are retards...i cleraly am cuter then ne white person at my school...and i have a big pee pee...god...but still ..they wont look at me...wut douche bags


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

When you said you were "going greek" I was thinking somethinmg else


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yea they are retards...i cleraly am cuter then ne white person at my school...and i have a big pee pee...god...but still ..they wont look at me...wut douche bags
> [snapback]1191093[/snapback]​


yeah. standards'll do that to you.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > yea they are retards...i cleraly am cuter then ne white person at my school...and i have a big pee pee...god...but still ..they wont look at me...wut douche bags
> ...










thats some funny sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Sororities and Frats...rich drunks who need acceptance?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the greek system is a f*cking scam. i always ask people why they would join a frat or sororites and they say for the brotherhood or the sisterhood. that is crap. i have a brotherhood with my friends except we need not to pay for the friendship and forced to wear letters and follow more rules and put up with national and blah blah.

if you are so lame you need to buy your friends go right ahead. the rest of us will be friends without the fees.

if you want brotherhood or sisterhood, JOIN THE ARMY, they pay you to join.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good luck with everything Trish. It will definatly be a challenge.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sororities and Frats...rich drunks who need acceptance?
> [snapback]1191122[/snapback]​


It makes them feel better when they get humiliated to join an "elite" group.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dude they have that gay sorority at my school to...hot girls but damn...*no play for me*
> [snapback]1191057[/snapback]​


Your in College and are STILL A *VIRG* Fizzle, you might as well go Lesbian or something.







your Going to be like the white guy from the movie, ''40 year old Lesb, er, um *Virg*in''.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> the greek system is a f*cking scam. i always ask people why they would join a frat or sororites and they say for the brotherhood or the sisterhood. that is crap. i have a brotherhood with my friends except we need not to pay for the friendship and forced to wear letters and follow more rules and put up with national and blah blah.
> 
> if you are so lame you need to buy your friends go right ahead. the rest of us will be friends without the fees.
> 
> ...


im already friends with the sisters and go to the parties. my aunt was in the same sorority, so im technically a legacy. she has friends she's had since college from her sorority (she's 50) while my mom (40) and her friends talk about how they lost touch with their college friends.

look, you didn't need to be hostile and a jerk, i asked if anyone else here was in a greek organization, obviously you're not and you decided to be a douche about it... all you had to say was NOTHING.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > the greek system is a f*cking scam. i always ask people why they would join a frat or sororites and they say for the brotherhood or the sisterhood. that is crap. i have a brotherhood with my friends except we need not to pay for the friendship and forced to wear letters and follow more rules and put up with national and blah blah.
> ...


tinker are u still with ur bf....like u havent even imed yet...wtf is ur problem...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Fido said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Sororities and Frats...rich drunks who need acceptance?
> ...


yeah... 'cept theta phi doesn't haze.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> tinker are u still with ur bf....like u havent even imed yet...wtf is ur problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fizzlet, wanna translate that??? i broke up with him in july.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > tinker are u still with ur bf....like u havent even imed yet...wtf is ur problem...
> ...


u havent IMED mE...aim....thats fucked up


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sororities and Frats...rich drunks who need acceptance?
> [snapback]1191122[/snapback]​


last time i checked i work paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


you're not on AIM you dork!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Anyone else here part of the greek system?
> [snapback]1191036[/snapback]​


I am in the 'greek' system......









i hope you do well there...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

souvlaki gyro


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

this thread is funny stuff


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sororities and Frats...rich drunks who need acceptance?
> [snapback]1191122[/snapback]​





joefish219 said:


> the greek system is a f*cking scam. i always ask people why they would join a frat or sororites and they say for the brotherhood or the sisterhood. that is crap. i have a brotherhood with my friends except we need not to pay for the friendship and forced to wear letters and follow more rules and put up with national and blah blah.
> 
> if you are so lame you need to buy your friends go right ahead. the rest of us will be friends without the fees.
> 
> ...


These two clearly have no idea what they are talking about









Tink, good luck with your decision. I'm an ATO, and if I had to go back I'd make the same decision. I don't know how it is most places, but I actually *saved *money going greek.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Sororities and Frats...rich drunks who need acceptance?
> ...


You are correct, hence the question mark


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You are correct, hence the question mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't act like you didn't say it in a derogatory way


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, hence the question mark
> ...


see us college students are mature...we dont say stupid sh*t like that


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Oh god Fiz. I know there's GOT to be brown girls who would love to steal your V card. Go find them!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Shuddup you Inaudible Basehead! Still havent shagged any College chicks...







You 21 yet Fizzle? you oughta take your ass to the bar when you mother UNGROUNDS you.

BTW, hows that paper coming along man?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


i remember reading u say u have a sister?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


dude ur so mean to me u asshole..like i love you but ...i hate you

u fat texas tinkleferry


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


He doesnt use paper, remember


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Kappa Sigma baby!! Congrats Trish, I wish you the best of luck.. It will be challlenging at times but do not give up!! There will be rewards later in the future.. Actually being greek (Kappa Sigma) landed me a sweet ass job because my boss was a KE.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

i was born greek.good luck on your fraternity





















have fun enjoy your young


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Neg, you're a Kap Sig? aww... they have a bad rep on campus cuz they just started the chapter here last year and did open rush/pledge. like 90% of the guys wouldn't have been accepted if they didn't need the numbers...

Enrigo... ATO? Alpha Tau Omnicron right? haven't run into them yet. nice symbol.... i think ours is a compass & a white rose, but our mascot is a penguin... so i like this one


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually, Alpha Tau Omega. I can't make the omega symbol in this font, and that's just what everone says/types anyways, haha.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Actually, Alpha Tau Omega. I can't make the omega symbol in this font, and that's just what everone says/types anyways, haha.
> [snapback]1191772[/snapback]​


LOL yeah. Theta Phi is kinda tricky to do in 'letters' too. The O with the thingie in the middle, the O with the I through it, and then well, ALPHA is easy at least!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Yeah, so i'm rushing Theta Phi Alpha, a national Sorority. 2 weeks til bids, I can't wait!
> 
> Anyone else here part of the greek system?
> [snapback]1191036[/snapback]​


My freshmen year I rushed and was trying to get into the delta gamma fraternity, but it turned out being way too expensive to pay for and maintain f/t work and school. Good luck and hope it works out. Greek life can be a great thing.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


you can't even write a paper (or study, or adjust, or make friends) without asking for p-fury help, stfu "college student"...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


All college students ask for advice. Theres nothing wrong with that. It's a new environment. Most people arent used to being instantly emersed into a different environment, thus cant be expected to know everything. College is nothing like what the high schools "prepare" you for. Jeez.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

why would i pay for friends?

i created my own secret organization. it's called the church of cho, entrance is free. the greek letters are keta beta alpha meta.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I was never interested in them, but good luck to you and I hope it works out


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Never interested in greek life. Asked to join a few, turned 'em down. Friends with some people in frats, but most frats just seemed like buy your friends and only can be friends with people in frat. Pretty stupid. Dated a sorority girl, probably the biggest slut on campus.

But if it floats your boat, do what makes you happy. My roommate was in a frat for less than a year, hated it. But we still got invited to all of their parties. (They wanted both of us to join).


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

NegativeCamber i found one of those old pins in my great grandfather's stuff and wondered what it was. it just dawned on me he was a kappa sigma at unc-chapel hill like 80 years ago lol.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


thanks for clearing that up, what would everyone do without you all-knowing wisdom made apparent in every post??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


Im wondering what credentials you have? PHD? All this sh*t talking I would think you have a PHD or 2 under your ratty belt.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> why would i pay for friends?
> 
> i created my own secret organization. it's called the church of cho, entrance is free. the greek letters are keta beta alpha meta.
> [snapback]1192017[/snapback]​


yeah... nice use of non-real greeks there. keta and meta aren't greek letters, although kappa and Mu are.

Greek Alphabet (cuz im tryin to memorize it....)









btw: you come under the same category as joefish... if you don't have something nice to say, or, in this case, answer the origional question asked (anyone else here in a greek organization), STFU.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


Im sorry I must have confused your post as a condescending one...









Because as you know from a previous warning, disrespecting members here is not tolerated.

On with the Greek Life...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Still the best frat out there.

DELTA DELTA DELTA. (Revenge of the nerds)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Still the best frat out there.
> 
> DELTA DELTA DELTA. (Revenge of the nerds)
> [snapback]1192536[/snapback]​


You mean LAMBDA LAMBDA LAMBDA


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Civic Disobedience said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Still the best frat out there.
> ...


LAMBDA LAMBDA LAMBDA FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > the greek system is a f*cking scam. i always ask people why they would join a frat or sororites and they say for the brotherhood or the sisterhood. that is crap. i have a brotherhood with my friends except we need not to pay for the friendship and forced to wear letters and follow more rules and put up with national and blah blah.
> ...


i was in a frat and i realized that they all f*cking TOOLS. frats are trying to rape girls and the sororities are trying to fulfill the sterotypical 1950 housewife. i will admit so greek girls are smart but not smart enough to get aways from the crap of the greek system.

by the way be orginal and joing the same sh*t you mom did. you are no creativity that your mom makes your decsions for you.

i suggest you go a spine makes friends the good old way, BY SAYING HI NOT WRITING A CHECK.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

joefish219 said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


I have a suggestion too.. everyone that doesn't have something positive to say, shut the f*ck up.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

f*ck no i will say what i want.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> f*ck no i will say what i want.
> [snapback]1192607[/snapback]​


Oh is that right?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Woot! Drew is all up in yo face joe, watch yo self, he's a hard hittin nucka!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


what frat were you in? there's some bad ones out there but they're not all like that


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

joefish219 said:


> f*ck no i will say what i want.
> [snapback]1192607[/snapback]​


whoa, sh*t, I wish I had big internet nuts like you. what a bad m**********r.

can someone just ban him?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> f*ck no i will say what i want.
> [snapback]1192607[/snapback]​


You do know the mods are gods.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Drew said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck no i will say what i want.
> ...


Aren't you a MOD???


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


I can't do much though.







forum mods don't have supah moderator powuhs.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

ban me for my expression. i will laugh at you.

i will limit profanity but if you don;t want critism. don't post on a forum for all to see.

why do all post for responces, right. good and bad


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

joefish219 said:


> ban me for my expression. i will laugh at you.
> 
> i will limit profanity but if you don;t want critism. don't post on a forum for all to see.
> 
> ...


he's going to laugh at me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> ban me for my expression. i will laugh at you.
> 
> i will limit profanity but if you don;t want critism. don't post on a forum for all to see.
> 
> ...


I dont know how to spell it out for you, but its called RESPECT. You can show your dislike for the greek system, sure fine be my guest, but dont insult it by saying they're a bunch of "fuckin toolbags."


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Drew said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > ban me for my expression. i will laugh at you.
> ...


Lights will guide you home, and ignite your bones, and I will try...

to fix Drew


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


sounds like I'm going to be lit on fire







will you hold me instead?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Woot! Drew is all up in yo face joe, watch yo self, he's a hard hittin nucka!
> [snapback]1192617[/snapback]​


Check the sig, bitches.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I personally do not like the fraternaties. I grew up in this college town, and watched many bad things happen to my friends and my hometown that frat guys or sorority girls were directly responsible for.

Also, there is a date-rape drug problem with the frats here, a lot of girls get raped at parties. And my sister is 18 and goes to these parties.

Along with constantly being berated in class by yuppie wanna-bes who wear the short shorts, pink shirts, and sunglasses with tether (flip-flops are choice numero uno).

Though I do have some friends who are in frats, and they are good guys.

I guess it's possible they are just bad in this town.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck no i will say what i want.
> ...


Sure. give me like mod Powers for like 30 seconds...
Gordeez will Ban alot of you lesbians on here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


The day you get mod powers is the last day I am able to visit the P-Fury forums


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


*coughasscough* my mom was never in a sorority... my AUNT WAS.... my MOM DOESN'T f*cking SPEAK TO MY AUNT ANYMORE CUZ THEY HATE EACH OTHER.

last time i checked no one in the sorority was trying to be a 1950s housewife. they're all very career oriented girls. theta phi alpha has the highest GPA of all the sororities at the moment


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> I personally do not like the fraternaties. I grew up in this college town, and watched many bad things happen to my friends and my hometown that frat guys or sorority girls were directly responsible for.
> 
> Also, there is a date-rape drug problem with the frats here, a lot of girls get raped at parties. And my sister is 18 and goes to these parties.
> 
> ...


there are jerk frats everywhere...

and um, when i went to IUP the delts (yes, delta delta delta) were the one to avoid if you didn't wanna get raped. but so far every pi lam party i've ever gone to i've had a great time and they're extremely safe.

the people who get raped don't tend to be very safe... they don't stay with their friends, or their friends ignore them and let them go off with some guy. easy rules: don't put your cup down, don't go off with anyone, make sure everyone from your group goes to and home from the parties together. if someone's missing, search for them and then call the cops if you're worried.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> ban me for my expression. i will laugh at you.
> 
> i will limit profanity but if you don;t want critism. don't post on a forum for all to see.
> 
> ...


please note:



Tinkerbelle said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > the greek system is a f*cking scam. i always ask people why they would join a frat or sororites and they say for the brotherhood or the sisterhood. that is crap. i have a brotherhood with my friends except we need not to pay for the friendship and forced to wear letters and follow more rules and put up with national and blah blah.
> ...


obviously you have a problem with being impulsive and not sticking your nose where its not wanted. you already insulted me and other people in greek organizations, please stop.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

my girlfriend is in a sorority. Im not to fond of it, and i dont think to highly of it either. But hey its her choice. But just have to say one thing ~if a frat dick tries getting with her he better call the fire department, because that dump is going to be on fire.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > why would i pay for friends?
> ...


thanks for pointing out the obvious. nothing gets past you!



> btw: you come under the same category as joefish... if you don't have something nice to say, or, in this case, answer the origional question asked (anyone else here in a greek organization), STFU.
> [snapback]1192295[/snapback]​


ask me if i care. no, seriously...ask me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i thought you meant a whole differnt kind of "Going Greek"....









but im just a sick bastard.

KFizz- walk around with your tallywhacker hanging out, then the girls will notice it's large size...or lack thereof


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > I personally do not like the fraternaties. I grew up in this college town, and watched many bad things happen to my friends and my hometown that frat guys or sorority girls were directly responsible for.
> ...


The fact that you need those kinds of rules is fucked IMO.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > I personally do not like the fraternaties. I grew up in this college town, and watched many bad things happen to my friends and my hometown that frat guys or sorority girls were directly responsible for.
> ...


ummm, delta delta delta is a sorority...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

People calm down...First of all, most of you except Tinkerbelle and Drew destroyed the greek alphabet!
Second i count the 'F' word for a thousant times in this topic.
Third if you don't like what Tinkerbelle posted at least don't ruin her topic.

Personally i don't know much of the 'Greek system' you have there (only from movies) even i am greek and live at greece....:laugh:










p.s.Tinkerbelle if you need a translation of a greek 'word' just ask.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > SirOneEighty said:
> ...


I would say those are rules for any woman at any college. Even at bar scenes, you dont turn your back on your drink, who knows what someone might drop in there.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

I would never join a frat because im not listening to any kid tell me what to do. F that. End of story lol...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> I would never join a frat because im not listening to any kid tell me what to do. F that. End of story lol...
> [snapback]1193038[/snapback]​


Good point.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fido said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


Well for bars it's more reasonable but at a party with your friends. I guess sh*t happens but still...frat life seems so wasteful. It's like someone beating a dog for a month and then expects it to love them and have inseperable bond with them forever.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Neg, you're a Kap Sig? aww... they have a bad rep on campus cuz they just started the chapter here last year and did open rush/pledge. like 90% of the guys wouldn't have been accepted if they didn't need the numbers...
> 
> [snapback]1191630[/snapback]​


That is unfortunate...







Hopefully that chapter will grow and not become a problem.. What school are you speaking of??



Boobah said:


> NegativeCamber i found one of those old pins in my great grandfather's stuff and wondered what it was. it just dawned on me he was a kappa sigma at unc-chapel hill like 80 years ago lol.
> [snapback]1192190[/snapback]​


Sweet Boobah!!! Would you want to sell it?? I would love to own an 80 year old KE pin!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dont think as joning a frat = buying friends
its more joining a frat = paying to get laid


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Neg, you're a Kap Sig? aww... they have a bad rep on campus cuz they just started the chapter here last year and did open rush/pledge. like 90% of the guys wouldn't have been accepted if they didn't need the numbers...
> ...


Shippensburg U



outlook8 said:


> ummm, delta delta delta is a sorority...


oh... mybad







i've only been workin on this rush stuff for 2 weeks now. all i know is there was a 'delts' house back at IUP that was seriously unsafe to party at.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Whats the point of being in a Sorority? Is it like the movies where for the guys, theyll have your penis tied to a cylinder block with rope tied to it and you have to trust them enough to have put enough rope so when they drop it, it wont pull your wang off....(from a movie).


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm REALLY surprised at the ignorance of some people on here. If you don't know what the f*ck you are talking about... don't.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Like it was mentioned before, joining the greek system can be a very beneficial thing to a person. You're able to make a lot of connections through one and its been many success stories on people landing their careers because of it.

I think MTV's "Fraternity Life" and "Sorority Life" totally killed the idea of Greek Life when it did its little 2 (or however many) season run about it.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Like it was mentioned before, joining the greek system can be a very beneficial thing to a person. You're able to make a lot of connections through one and its been many success stories on people landing their careers because of it.
> 
> I think MTV's "Fraternity Life" and "Sorority Life" totally killed the idea of Greek Life when it did its little 2 (or however many) season run about it.
> [snapback]1193611[/snapback]​


ugh. all of the sororities here hated that show... its really a terrible depiction of what sorority life is, and apparently the organizations that MTV shadowed lost their charters.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sorority rushing is totally different than frat rushing. my ex girl joined kappa delta and all they did was call her at like 4:30 in the morning to get her to go buy something retarted like brown rice. but my buddy that wanted to join kappa sig i think, they drug them out of bed at that hour and took them to a lake, where they made them do jumping jacks and pour tabasco sauce down the front and back of their pants. he said f that. so point being, i don't see why someone wouldn't be a little sorostitute











NegativeCamber said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Neg, you're a Kap Sig? aww... they have a bad rep on campus cuz they just started the chapter here last year and did open rush/pledge. like 90% of the guys wouldn't have been accepted if they didn't need the numbers...
> ...


no thanks bud, it was really important to him obviously b/c we found it in his little box of trinkets that he collected over the years. i'm just happy i can identify it now


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


Yeah I totally messed that one up. All I remember is it was the same letter three times. Thanks for fixing it for me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Like it was mentioned before, joining the greek system can be a very beneficial thing to a person. You're able to make a lot of connections through one and its been many success stories on people landing their careers because of it.


Honestly though, wouldn't you want to get a job because you're more qualified for it and you deserve it. If you got a job because you were in the same frat as a guy was in 30 years ago, it would be saying the same thing as my mommy and daddy got me this job. And yes I know careers are all about networking, but I network through work.

I work for what I have. I've made all my own connections through my hard work and my dedication, not because of two or three greek letters. But to each his own.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

weren't the geeks in "revenge of the nerds" from lambda lambda lambda?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Like it was mentioned before, joining the greek system can be a very beneficial thing to a person. You're able to make a lot of connections through one and its been many success stories on people landing their careers because of it.
> ...


Just because a person lands a job through his fraternity connections doesn't mean he isn't qualified or doesn't deserve it.

Thats pretty naive. 'Hard work and dedication' sounds great and all, and it's really the basis of being good at your job and moving you up the chain, but it can only do so much. Networking, in one form or another, is really where its at in this world. Period. There is no reason to turn your back on opportunities. Whether its because you went to the same school, were in the same fraternity, have relatives that know each other, bought a guy a beer 10 years earlier, or WHATEVER, NETWORKING is KEY. You can think you 'network through work' all you want, but that is the basic minumum that everyone who is competitive does or should do. It's not going to get your foot in the door anywhere if you switch jobs in the future. And this day and age, people just aren't 'lifers' anymore.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> weren't the geeks in "revenge of the nerds" from lambda lambda lambda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, yeah.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lambda lambda lambda > *


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Actually working hard with others, working good with others, and getting along with others does open doors to other jobs. After 2 months on the job I was offered a new position at a different company for about 40% more pay. How did I hear about this position? Networking through work. 3 former coworkers told their recruiter about me and I didn't even have to interview for the position, thats how good my reputation at work is. And like I said before, NETWORKING IS KEY. It's pretty amazing you think I'm a lifer cause I network through work, never said I was, and I don't think I am. I took this job cause I love the atmosphere, the people, it pays good, and also will help for more schooling (MBA) in the future. I would rather network through friends instead of we went to the same frat together.

Now when you start working there, people find out you have the same frat as the recruiter or person you hired you and know people will just look at you as the 'you only got hired because bob and you are of the same frat'. To each his own.


----------

